
Seattle Is Dying - onetwofifth
https://komonews.com/news/local/komo-news-special-seattle-is-dying
======
zunzun
> and defecate right next to residential areas.

This is just plain wrong. The cities should transport the homeless into
residential ares on demand so they can defecate on people's front lawns -
except those of the city politicians or their political donors, of course.

------
suff
Seattle is doing really well actually. It's the heroin addicts that are dying.
That's a universal trait they have, not something they magically learned in
Seattle. Same issue in Portland, San Francisco, Phoenix and everywhere else
they inhabit.

Good idea for a story series though.

~~~
onetwofifth
No other cities has legalized small possession drugs and have made it defect
legal to camp and do hard drugs and defecate right next to residential areas.

No other cities have attorneys and politicians that through ideology have
destroyed law and order.

No other cities have a judicial system in which people can commit 73 crimes
and be on the street.

The intensity of the crisis is insane, and it affects everyone that has to
live with the highest level of property crime in the nation and to see this
insanity every day and to live in fear of a city that won't prosecute these
"Crimes of survival"

Watch the whole video, see the story of the rapist who was let go the day
before he raped.

